# A break up letter to my Paph lowii (yes, I'm that crazy)



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 27, 2012)

Dear Paph lowii,

When I first saw you in low sheath I got REALLY REALLY excited. I convinced myself I was finally getting good at this "orchid thing" because you've treated me very well over the past three years.

Then, when I saw your bud getting REALLY REALLY fat I got even more excited. 
And when you produced 6 of these big fat buds I sent pictures to just about everyone I knew. I was that excited.
When these 6 buds opened to be the most beautiful blooming you've ever put on -so colourful and nearly perfect I invited people over to see you! 

I sat and stared at you day after day. I admired your purple spoons and maroon spots. I got really excited to take you to our show.

So, needless to say...when I woke up this morning...the day before said show to find your first two blooms wilted I wanted to throw you in the garbage. Or give you away. 
Was it too much to ask for you to wait through the weekend? I've been telling everyone about you...they're expecting to see you and now I look like a liar. 
I won't because you're too big and pretty. 
But seriously!? 
I think we need to see other people/paphs for a while.

Bah! 
Christine 

(pictures to follow when I can get them off my phone)


----------



## mormodes (Sep 27, 2012)

I printed this out and showed it to my Paph wardii and Paph Magic Lantern. They are now officially on notice. Produce or be gone! Well, not really. To quote the old Rolling Stones song "This could be the last time, baby I don't know."


----------



## gonewild (Sep 27, 2012)

I bet Paph lowii is aware of your clandestine cheating.
Don't even bother to deny that you have been with other orchids and even Paphs while lowii was laboring in bloom.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hilarious.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2012)

ity:


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 27, 2012)

things like this is why i ended up creating the 'virtual showtable' for our orchid society online, so that people could upload pictures of their orchids that flowered when we didn't have a show or meeting.... though not many people upload to it despite being told about it repeatedly

http://www.cnyos.org/virtualshowtable


----------



## Paul Mc (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a great idea!!!! Unfortunately, I've noticed a lot of people are not techno-savvy like those of us on these forums. However, it is still quite the wonderful idea!


----------



## John M (Sep 28, 2012)

gonewild said:


> I bet Paph lowii is aware of your clandestine cheating.
> Don't even bother to deny that you have been with other orchids and even Paphs while lowii was laboring in bloom.



Agreed! Dropping flowers right before your show is probably punishment for your drooling over the vendors list at the upcoming Montreal show. Paph. lowii probably has his nose out of joint because you're already dreaming of the new relationships you can't wait to start, before he's even finished displaying himself like a peacock for you.


----------



## abax (Sep 29, 2012)

Dear Ldymac, if you've read ORCHID FEVER by Eric Hansen, you must remember the line in the book in which
a Paph. grower says that the only people crazier than Paph. people are dog show people. I think we all qualify and you get special mention for letter writing! ;>)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 29, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 29, 2012)

Ha ha ha 
You guys are the best!
John, if Paph lowii thinks he's out of joint now wait until Paph spicerianum and Paph hybrid get home with their fancy show ribbons. Lol

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 2, 2012)

LOVE this thread!
:rollhappy:


----------



## John M (Oct 4, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> John, if Paph lowii thinks he's out of joint now wait until Paph spicerianum and Paph hybrid get home with their fancy show ribbons. Lol



Ooooh, you're really cruisin' for a bruisin', aren't you?!!! Paph. lowii will probably get all violent now! :viking:


----------

